# Assorted sq1 Algs - Full EP and CP Parity



## MTGjumper (Aug 19, 2011)

One of the most comprehensive EP lists available in English.

So, this has been a little project over the past week. Now that I have a good average in comp and on video, I feel like I should actually learn more stuff, so I started collecting the best EP algs I could find for each case mainly from a thread by Weifeng Cheng and Lars' site. However, some of them were still pretty bad, so I found different algs for those cases. I failed to record the source for each alg, but I would put it at a 60/10/30 split (Weifeng Cheng/Lars/me). Algs I found were occasionally mirrors and reflections, but in some cases were due to a f***ton of experimentation, notably anything involving H, O, Z and opp with parity.

Additionally, CP parity cases are listed at the bottom too. Credit goes to Andrew Nelson for the idea and the initial algs, but I improved some of the algs (at least for my fingertricks) by experimentation (it also turns out that two of "my" algs were listed at the end of the linked thread).

My notes and notation should be easy enough to understand. The comment at the right normally refers to how to adjust the faces, but my wording might be confusing. Generally, it's "(comment for U EP), (comment for D EP)", but with H cases, for example, this needs no comment. I haven't completed the "flips middle?" column, because that was added half way through, and I can't be bothered to check the rest. Additionally, algs with a red background are still pretty bad, so I would appreciate it if anyone gave me better algs :3

(Also, I'm probably going to learn CP parity rather than full EP.)


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 19, 2011)

I like it a lot, will use this as a reference, good job.


----------



## Lid (Aug 19, 2011)

Here is my EP list : http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/sq1/ep_p1.html
Maybe you can find something useful


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 19, 2011)

heres my cp parities:

JJ: /(-3,0)/(-3,0)/(-5,0)/(-2,0)/(4,0)/(-4,0)/(-2,0)/(5,0)/(-3,0)/	[UR DL]
JS: /(3,3)/(-1,0)/(2,0)/(-4,0)/(4,0)/(2,0)/(1,0)/(-3,-3)/ [UR]
SJ: /(-3,-3)/(0,1)/(-4,-2)/(-4,0)/(-4,0)/(2,-4)/(-1,0)/(-3,-3)/ [DF]

JN: /(3,3)/(-1,0)/(2,0)/(-4,0)/(4,0)/(2,0)/(-5,0)/(-3,-3)/ [UL]
NJ: /(-3,-3)/(0,1)/(-4,-2)/(-4,0)/(-4,0)/(2,-4)/(5,0)/(-3,-3)/ [DB]

NN: /(-3,-3)/(3,0)/(-3,-3)/(2,0)(-4,2)/(4,-2)/(-5,0)/(-3,-3)/
NS: /(3,3)/(-1,0)/(-4,2)/(4,-2)/(1,0)/(-3,-3)/
SN: /(-3,-3)/(2,-3)/(-4,2)/(4,-2)/(1,0)/(-3,-3)/


----------



## deepSubDiver (Aug 19, 2011)

For the flipping column, you might want to use this formula in cell E3 and drag it down:

```
=IF(MOD(LEN(D3)-LEN(SUBSTITUTE(D3;"/";"")); 2) = 0; "No"; "Yes")
```
Other than that, nice collection


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 19, 2011)

this is quite good. you should find a site to put it on and trow some pictures with it, and like (UR>UL). but definitely keep the ccw and all that. makes it very organized in my opinion. Oh and thank you for all your hard work. maybe we should make a wiki like the PLL's have.... hmm, idk, just saying random thoughts as i type. giraffe.


----------



## Escher (Aug 19, 2011)

Am learn <3


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 19, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> this is quite good. you should find a site to put it on and trow some pictures with it, and like (UR>UL). but definitely keep the ccw and all that. makes it very organized in my opinion. Oh and thank you for all your hard work. maybe we should make a wiki like the PLL's have.... hmm, idk, just saying random thoughts as i type. giraffe.



I was tempted to use VisualCube to make images for each case. It's not like I have many other things on at the moment :/

Also, thanks deepSubDiver. I don't know how to do any of that stuff in Excel.


----------



## MacDragon (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey!
Just found this thread and even though it has been some time since last update, I needed to thank you! Very nice work, and will probably help me a lot!

"My method", if I can even call it that way, is to make regular CP (I'm REALLY bad identifying parity, on 4x4 too...) and then, if you consider P as parity and N as non-parity, we have 4 main groups ():
P/P
P/N
N/P
N/N

I basically know one alg for each of the first three to make a NN, and I want to learn all NN algs (25 algs), but I have just began (know about 8)

Anyway, thanks a lot!


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 19, 2011)

MacDragon said:


> Hey!
> Just found this thread and even though it has been some time since last update, I needed to thank you! Very nice work, and will probably help me a lot!
> 
> "My method", if I can even call it that way, is to make regular CP (I'm REALLY bad identifying parity, on 4x4 too...) and then, if you consider P as parity and N as non-parity, we have 4 main groups ():
> ...


 
I was having that same issue until i found this. Clicky


----------



## MacDragon (Oct 21, 2011)

ccw U	ccw U	1,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / 3,0 / -5,1 / 5,0	Yes	Both at right

Shouldn't the top one be on left?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 21, 2011)

MacDragon said:


> ccw U	ccw U	1,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / 3,0 / -5,1 / 5,0	Yes	Both at right
> 
> Shouldn't the top one be on left?


 
Yeah, it should be.


----------



## MacDragon (Jan 14, 2012)

well.. posting again some months later, but I really liked the effort made by MTGjumper and I think this should be used by everyone that wants to improve in SQ-1, so..

Z	-	1,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -1,-1 / 4,*-1* / -1,-1 / 0,1 At FL
should be "+"1


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry, I really need to get around to updating this. Kinda busy with university at the moment, but I'll get around to it in a fortnight.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 16, 2012)

OK, so Rob Yau and I have just finished a huge update of this. I've changed around a third of the algs, and I can guarantee that every single alg is awesome


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 16, 2012)

> cw O	Adj	1,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -3,0 / 5,-1 / -2,1 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -1,0	Yes	O goes left, adj at BR


adj at FR


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks  If you spot anything in the recent present, tell me on Google docs


----------



## MacDragon (Aug 16, 2012)

I saw that it was updated in my GDocs list, so I came back here! I still have a lot of things to learn, so I'm really excited to review the algs.

Even though I have not checked it yet, I want to thank you guys! Recently I did a sub35 official average, and I really want to go sub25.

Thanks!


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 17, 2012)

something that would be useful to have is the odds of each EP


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 17, 2012)

done.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 17, 2012)

But if you're even only slightly fast, you probably force good EPs


----------



## MacDragon (Dec 16, 2012)

can you teach me? =D

real reason to post:
Yes	ccw U	W	/ 3,3 / -3,0 / -4,2 / 0,2 / -2,0 / 0,-4 / 4,0 / 0,-2 / -1,-2 / -3,-3 / 3,0	Yes	U at left non-opp colour at front, W opp colours at FL	16


I believe the U opp color should be at front


----------



## Czery (Jul 8, 2013)

cw O / cw O should be 1,0 / 5,-1 / -2,1 / *-1,-1* / -3,3 / 1,1 / 0,-3 / -1,0 

Do you use that alg or the M/U/D gen?
Both have these annoying D moves.

And why forbid commenting? I had to dig up this old thread to tell you.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks 

I use the MUD one. I haven't actually bothered learning all of these algs. And commenting is restricted to me (and Rob?) to prevent people from "improving" my algs, because this is literally the only place I have them all written down. Maybe I should sort that out...


----------



## EMI (Jul 8, 2013)

Just a tiny mistake, but the Opp / Opp is missing a " / " at the end. Btw I wanted to start learning EP algs from here. But your algorithms are much better so thanks for sharing them!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 9, 2013)

Updated again. Thanks.

Edit: and changed W on bottom to its inverse. It's so much nicer; why didn't I realise this before?


----------

